# Fix for Intel HD Graphics detection



## greg87 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,
over at HWBot we heavy rely on GPU-Z as correct source of information, so users enter the right categorys.
To make things easier for all (users, moderators) it would be very nice to add some informations.

1) We need to find a way to separate between:
HD Graphics (Sandy Bridge) and HD Graphics 2000
HD Graphics (Ivy Bridge) and HD Graphics 2500
Currently there is only HD Graphics displayed and thats probably because they share the same deviceID. I think this could be done by also checking deviceID of the cpu. 

2) It would be nice to add "Mobile" to the device name for the gpu's of notebook cpu's
I know these are not official product names but there are even unique device ids and it would be extremely useful.


```
#define PCI_CHIP_SANDYBRIDGE_M_GT1	0x0106
#define PCI_CHIP_SANDYBRIDGE_M_GT2	0x0116
#define PCI_CHIP_SANDYBRIDGE_M_GT2_PLUS	0x0126
#define PCI_CHIP_IVYBRIDGE_M_GT1	0x0156
#define PCI_CHIP_IVYBRIDGE_M_GT2	0x0166
#define PCI_CHIP_HASWELL_M_GT1		0x0406
#define PCI_CHIP_HASWELL_M_GT2		0x0416
#define PCI_CHIP_HASWELL_M_GT3		0x0426
```

3) Add more info to the Core name:
right now there are GT1, GT2, GT3 for Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell together, but there are of course heavy differences between those
So it would make sence to have something like "GT1 Sandy Bridge", "GT1 Ivy Bridge", "GT1 Haswell" and so on


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 3, 2013)

probably need to aim this in PM form to admin and gpuz  writer wizzard on here


----------



## greg87 (Nov 4, 2013)

hmmm ok, I just thought he would be around anyway...


----------



## greg87 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any update on this? Wrote an pm but got ignored...


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2013)

W1z is probably working on it. It's not often issues with his programs last very long. He is however extremely busy and sometimes may forget to respond even though he's working on the issue. Shoot him another PM if you're concerned or there hasn't been a change in the next updated version.



If there's a way it can be done I'm sure W1z is working on it!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm thinking about 3. still undecided


----------



## greg87 (Nov 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> I'm thinking about 3. still undecided



So does this mean that you do something for 1. and 2. too?


----------

